# Positive Posters/Images



## TwilightCat (Mar 31, 2008)

This was inspired by the **** your Fear thread.

I'm really sorry if this has been done a thousand times before, I have looked around, but yeah, I just thought we could share positive images and posters of fighting anxiety etc, and like, well, I'd like to stick them around my room (sad I know) but yeah, thought it might help other people too 

Twilight
Abigail


----------



## LarryM (Jan 15, 2008)

http://www.childorgspf.org/smiles.jpg

I like it. The fu thread isn't my cup of tea


----------

